# 2011 Mitzi 17



## treykramer (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been looking for a decent skiff for a few months now and found this 2011 Mitzi 17 for sale in GA. I fish the marshes of LA and figured this boat would be perfect for that. I bought it "used". It only had 7 hours on the motor when I picked it up, basically brand new. Still a few things to add: Lowrance HDS 8 Gen 2 w/ cables for gauges, trolling motor, etc. So far I haven't added anything to the boat yet, it came with all the accessories (gps/ff, stiffy hybrid, trim tabs, casting platform, etc.) Still need to get it propped right but with a full load and two people I've hit 37mph with the 60 yamaha.


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

That's a really nice rig you have there. Now let's see some fish.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

sick skiff! congrats bro. now slime it up


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats. I just picked up a 2007 Mitzi 17 and love it. It poles great and takes a chop pretty well.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase, that is one fine skiff. Looks like bonnabel boat launch? I live and fish here in new Orleans too out of an Ankona copperhead , if you ever need anyone to pole give me a shout. Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## treykramer (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks leauxtide. I was the guy who came over with my old man to check out your rig.. This is what I ended up with. Im heading out to pointe a la hache wed, we should get the boats together and do some sight fishing soon


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice looking ride. You did well, now all you need is some slime.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice ride, I dig the ss rub rail!!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ha! Didn't even realize that was you. Glad y'all made a purchase!! Think I sill have your number. I'll text and we can line something up. Been fishing the Delacroix area lately. 
Good luck Wednesday.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on finding a sweet ride Trey!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice looking "used" boat, should be a blast at The Point. Good luck. Post a report if you get into them.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice looking skiff. Would love to check it out sometime as I am in the market for a skiff. Maybe go with you on the water sometime soon?
Hope this weather isn't as bad where you are fishing today as it is here in Uptown!

leauxtide,
I would have called last week to set something up with you and your skiff, but I've been slammed and was out of town this past weekend. I'll give you a call soon. Hope we can still set something up to take your skiff out.


----------



## treykramer (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the posts.. Brandon sendme a pm and we can set something up.. took my buddy today (sunny, partly cloudy, light winds) and we caught about 10 nice reds, most about 26", saw about 20... kept 5 of them, will post some pictures later..


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Catching fish the first trip out!!!That's some good boat juju there! Congrats dude. Let me know if your going back out next week, Need to whip the fly rod around soon. 

Sounds good Brandon just let me know.


----------



## treykramer (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are a few of the fish we caught: 









My buddy with a 30" red









What we kept, the one on the ground is 21", the others 24", 25", 28", 26.5"









28" red we released









31" red I released from last weeks trip


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm looking for a skiff too, can't decide between a Mitzi or a IPB. 

If you don't mind how much did you pay for the used 17?


----------

